# Re:Third go BFN



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

I am very down but hoping this year is our year i only produce grade 3+ and the last go wasn't a good one all round so next go will be our 4th! I am so scared x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwww blondieh sending you massive (((((hugs))))) hun, when will you be starting again ?? everything crossed for you         

pam xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Blondieh ,
Hunni , I just wanted to send you a huge   , life is so unfair  
You are obviously a real strong woman to have made it this far , wishing heaps of strength and luck for you 4th attempt  
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wishing you all the luck in the wrold for your next attempt     
Allison xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sending you a hug   and wishing you lots of luck for your next attempt.

Take good care    

Shaz xxx


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

Wishing you all the luck for your next attempt.
Hope all your dreams and wishes are answered this year.
Take care
Heather


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Blondieh

I had a BFN on Friday, it was only my first time but I feel devastated and I'm just hoping I can go again, I'm scared cause I only have one ovary and high fsh.

I am thinking of you, keep strong, there seem to be lots of people who have had more than three gos before they get a BFP.




XXXS


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Blondieh, I know how you feel, third time is tough. We get grade 1-2 embies but it still doesn't work. One embryolist said the grade can change daily so a grade 3 could become a grade 1. Also the Consultant said the 'ugliest embryos' can become the most beautiful babies so try not dwell on that too much. 
I don't have any advice on how to deal with it but I guess we all find our own way, there are some really kind ladies on here as you probably know. I tend to try and keep busy and TRY not to think about it too much, we have shut ourselves away from friends and family a bit, especially as they are all having or had babies, but thats probably not the best way, it just suits us at the moment.
Susy.


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Susy, thanks for your kind words we will just have to stay strong and this year should be all of our year xxxx good luck and stay in touch xxxx

Hi Sindybelle, Sorry to hear about your BFN this year will be our year i'm sure so keep in touch and fingers crossed xxxx

Heather thank you for your thoughts it means so much xxxx

Shaz W thanks for the hug lets hope it brings us luck xxxx

Allison Kate thank you for the luck fingers crossed it works this time xxxxx

Freespirt thank you for the hug it helps no end to know you all care xxxxx

Sahpy75 Hello thank you for the hug we will try again in Feb 2006 xxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say I got my 3rd BFN from IUI today, so sending   and love to you all and hope things will change this year for all of us.
xxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh Bodia i'm so sorry Hun


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Bodia i am so sorry hun, Lets just hope this year is our year hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

